# OMG its huge



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I am looking after 2 of my rescues whos owners have gone on a break, one of the guineas has had this lump for a year now and OMG the last time i saw her was summer and the lump is massive i would comftable say half the size of her head stuck on her bum, poor little mite, 

I do hope she doesn't die while I am looking after her.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hasnt the owner had it removed if its that bad ?


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

No she hasn't Doris is an old girl and I am not ure why they havn't had it removed, i think the vet has seen it, 

they are really nice people and I must say the pig is in beautiful coat and a real twinkle in her eye but the lump is gross she also has one just slightly smaller under one of her back legs, that is makes her leg stick out.


----------

